# Salisbury NC straight side Coca-Cola dump



## GACDIG (Mar 7, 2019)

Last weekend me and a dig friend located the Salisbury NC Coca Cola company dump. This was the dump where they through all the straight sided bottles when the company changed over to the hobble skirt bottle in 1916. There were nothing but hundreds of all straight sided coke bottles. We dug and dug but most all of the bottles were broke. Not sure if this happened when they dumped them or the kid in the 1900's. Areas of the dump had been dug before. I still brought home 48 bottles. LOL.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 7, 2019)

Wow that’s great.  I’d keep digging and keep looking.  Are they all Salisbury?  I understand that’s the plant but have no idea if they had other plants bottles too for whatever reason


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 7, 2019)

Wow, that is very cool!  If that many are broken then you could be digging in an older part of the dump where they disposed of broken bottles before the switch-over.  If that's the case there could still be another section full of intact bottles.  It's also possible that they broke them intentionally on orders from the company headquarters so that they wouldn't be used by some rival company.  I doubt kids would have been that thorough if they were all dumped at once, that would have left a pretty deep pile of bottles in the dump.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks, Ya we found a couple good ones. I will go back. The only other bottles were two Mint colas and hundreds of SS coca-colas. I own allot of Salisbury coke things. I was friends with a family that worked in the original plant from 1906. Got allot of one of a kind from them when the plant closed in the 50's,


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice find. Reminds me of a dump I found that had hundreds of A.R. Andrews bottles from around 1910 time frame, 95% of them had the tops broken off, even the Seltzer bottle I found had the top broken off. LEON.


----------



## American (Mar 13, 2019)

I used to live in Granite Quarry and Rockwell and I took my kids to dig in Salisbury in the 90's.  We also dug straight side cokes, but they were in a small creek and they were whole.  One of my daughters lives in Concord and she says she thinks she has located the old Salisbury town dump (or one of them) and we are planning one getting together to dig it some day.  Been saying that for a while....
Somewhere in Salisbury there are very old, pontiled bottles buried.  Very old town - Andrew Jackson lived there at one time.


----------



## RickNC (Mar 13, 2019)

Wow. The kind of place I keep hoping to find.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is a pic I have of the Salisbury Coca-Cola paint in 1906 and one of it today.


----------

